

Google Voice Integrated Into Gmail. Make And Receive Calls From The Browser - andrewpbrett
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/25/google-voice-integrated-into-gmail-make-and-receive-calls-from-the-browser/

======
ashishbharthi
I think now Skype has some real competitor. This is also going to add lots of
value to Google Apps product.

~~~
eitally
Only if their network is more stable and call quality is equally good or
better, and they hopefully offer an API... and expand it outside the US... and
to Apps domains.... Skype has such momentum, and with partners like VoSky
allowing corporations to tie Skype to their PBXes, it's going to take more
than an integrated client to shake the tree.

------
blocke
I'm rather confused on why Google Voice isn't tied into Google Apps domains
yet. Take Google Voice, add some management tools and say "Hey guys, for the
$50/user/year you'd pay for email, docs, etc we can be your PBX too!".

